# Spokane FT



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoping to see some info as it becomes available? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

First series of qual was triple. Unofficial callbacks: 1-16, 18-25. Heard next series will be double blind


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Q to the 4th:
3 4 5 6 8 10 12 14 15 16 19 21 23 24 25. 8am start


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am is at the Wood Rd property off of US 2 west of Airway Hts. We just found out they picked up the porta potty and they are gone for the weekend. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone have the skinny on the Open?


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Open call backs????


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open callbacks to 2d
1-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-13-17-19-20-21-22-23-26-29-30-33-37-38-40-41-42-43-44-45-47-49-50-51-52-53-54-55-58-61-62-64-68-69-70-71-73-76. 46 back
dog 33 starts at 8.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

5 picked up and is not back


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

I think 42 starts but it might be 4, to tired to figure witch, but I think 42


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open to 3d:
1-3-4-6-7-8-9-10-11-13-19-22-29-30-37-40-41-42-43-44-47-49-50-54-55-58-61-62-69-70-73-76
32 dogs


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open water blind called for the day due to high winds and storm. 8 am with about 10-12 dogs to run


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to double blind tomorrow morning (28 dogs) -

2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 20, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 33, 34, 36, 37, 40, 41, 43, 47, 48, 49, 54, 57, 58

They will be starting with dog 43 at 7:30.


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Spokane Handlers: a sentimental brown braided traffic lead with a long choke chain was lost around the Open Stake area on Saturday. If anyone found it, please contact Ellen McNeill! Thanks in Advance!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual results

First. Cody/Mary Peterson
Second. Woody/Dave Plesko
Third. Ranger/Jim Gonia
Fourth. Billie/Steve Ackelson
RJ. Poacher/Jim Gonia
Sorry didn't get jams from my source


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any news from the derby?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby ran 2 water series yesterday. All back to the 2d, 1-2-3-4-5-6-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15 back to 3d. Land marks this am


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Thanks. Keep them coming please


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations Mary speedy and Cody great job.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to fourth series Amateur (13 dogs) -

9,11,12,24,25,29,33,34,36,41,47,54,57


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Callbacks to Open 4th:
15 dogs
1-4-8-11-40-42-44-47-54-55-61-69-70-73-76


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby results:
1st. 2 Lazer H Erhardt/O Hartl & Grammer
2d. 3 Hoodie H Drent/ O Watrous
3d. 8 Hoss H/O Tallman
4th. 14 Flirt H Taylor/O Hacker
RJ. 10 Bodhi H Drent/O Ahern & Gorringe
Jams: 1-4-6-9-13-15


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Barb and Hoodie finishing his derby career in a great way!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Wahoo Mary & Cody!

Lorraine



speedy said:


> Qual results
> 
> First. Cody/Mary Peterson
> Second. Woody/Dave Plesko
> ...


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations on the derby win Jean and Tom!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open results:
1. 42 Buddy O Brown/H Fangsrud
2. 73 Magic O Lee/H Gonia
3. 76 Abe O Morrison/H Erhardt
4. 40 Zach O Kiehn/H Remien
RJ. 11 Tank O/H Werner
Jams: 8, 44, 55, 61, 70


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Would someone post the Amateur Results?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Only know Sharon and Rusty were 1st, one of Zellner's dogs 2d and Shiner and Elaine Brock third.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

jgrammer said:


> Only know Sharon and Rusty were 1st, one of Zellner's dogs 2d and *Shiner and Elaine Brock third.*




Way to go Elaine!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Only know Sharon and Rusty were 1st, one of Zellner's dogs 2d and Shiner and Elaine Brock third.


Anyone have the rest?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

JKOttman said:


> Anyone have the rest?


Amateur results -

1st #24 Rusty/van der Lee
2nd #57 Maui/Zellner
3rd #54 Shiner/Brock
4th #29 Megan/Graham
RJ #41 Kid/Cyndi Howard
J #47 Mako/Coleman
J #36 Indy/Miller
J #34 Rosie/Woodyard
J #33 Odin/Fangsrud
J #25 Willie/Brock
J #12 Dizzy/Cyndi Howard
J #11 Tucker/Sullivan
J #9 Tank/Werner


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Sharon and congrats (again!)


Sharon van der Lee said:


> Amateur results -
> 
> 1st #24 Rusty/van der Lee
> 2nd #57 Maui/Zellner
> ...


----------

